# grapeseed oil



## jzinboyz (Oct 24, 2012)

i am making a bunkbed for someone and they asked that i just finish it with grapeseed oil or something else organic. Has anyone heard of using grapeseed oil or have any other suggestions?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome.

I see this is your first post. You might want to tell us about yourself. Just an introduction.

Did you google grapeseed oil? What did you find out?

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Grapeseed oil is sometimes used as a substitute for mineral oil in cutting boards but I've never heard of anyone using it on furniture. I believe if you wish an oil finish I would either use linseed or tung oil finishes. I believe grapeseed oil would be too thin and would take many many coats for furniture.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Shellac would be a good choice.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

That would be a lot of grape seed oil. 
Pure Tung oil could be as safe or organic

happily making big boards into littler boards


----------

